# CPT code for wide local excision of melanoma



## akfoster77 (Apr 2, 2013)

Procedure: wide local excision of a left lower leg
melanoma in situ and an atypical melanocytic lesion on the left lower arm

Anyone know the CPT code for this?  I need to know if it has a 10 or 90 day post-op period.  Thank you!!!


----------

